# Microsoft sperrt 50.000 Windows und Office Keys



## TempestX1 (3. Dezember 2014)

Im Kampf gegen Softwarepiraterie hat Microsoft ca. 50000 Keys von Windows und Office gesperrt, welche im Internet bei verschiedenen Verkaufsplattformen angeboten wurden. So wurden die Lizenzkeys häufig aus befristeten Testversionen, Volumenlizenzen für Bildungseinrichtungen oder OEM-Lizenzen entnommen.

Nebenbei warnt Microsoft vor Windowsversionen bei denen die Verkäufer manipulierte Medien verkauft haben, die neben dem eigentlichen Windows noch Schadsoftware mitinstallieren. Es gebe bereits einige angeordnete Razzien gegen diverse Händler von Produkfälschungen.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Microsoft-sieht-neuartige-Softwarepiraterie-2479946.html


----------



## DKK007 (3. Dezember 2014)

Kann man denn irgendwo prüfen, ob ein Key gesperrt wurde?


----------



## disc0cunt (3. Dezember 2014)

Rechner schon hochgefahren?


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (3. Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn das billig ist besser manchmal ins Lizenztechnische Off führt ( siehe Nachricht), wäre es vielleicht nicht ganz unklug, wenn man bei M$ die "illegalen" entdeckt hat, denjenigen vielleicht ein Option (preisgünstig) anzubieten, das sie ihre Version "legalisieren" können, damit nicht in Reaktion der eine oder andere dann zu irgendwelchen Warez"börsen" abwandert.
So vielleicht eher eine Win/Win Situation.
Aber mit dem Ratio ist das ja so eine Sache, bei den Redmondern....ja, da sag ich mal nix dazu...

ich habe im letzten Jahr mal einen Key für jemand bei dem bösen Fritz gekauft, bislang gab es kein negatives Feedback...wenn doch, ist es halt Lehrgeld.


----------



## Arino (3. Dezember 2014)

ThomasGoe69 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das billig ist besser manchmal ins Lizenztechnische Off führt ( siehe Nachricht), wäre es vielleicht nicht ganz unklug, wenn man bei M$ die "illegalen" entdeckt hat, denjenigen vielleicht ein Option (preisgünstig) anzubieten, das sie ihre Version "legalisieren" können, damit nicht in Reaktion der eine oder andere dann zu irgendwelchen Warez"börsen" abwandert.
> So vielleicht eher eine Win/Win Situation.



Bei Windows XP hat man das früher Teilweise praktiziert. Microsoft hats gedultet, damit der Marktanteil einfach größer bleibt 
Wer aber heut zu Tage immernoch kein Geld für eine legale Windows Verison hat, der hats auch nicht anders verdient bei den Schleuderpreisen. Und bei Office gibts auch die Open Source Alternative..


----------



## Kondar (4. Dezember 2014)

naja
Microsoft Windows 8 / 8.1 Pro Professional Key 32 + 64 Bit Sofort-Download âœ” | eBay
dürfte man doch auch ggf. mit Ärger kriegen oder?


----------



## toxic27 (4. Dezember 2014)

Kondar schrieb:


> naja
> Microsoft Windows 8 / 8.1 Pro Professional Key 32 + 64 Bit Sofort-Download âœ” | eBay
> dürfte man doch auch ggf. mit Ärger kriegen oder?



roflmao ... ne Pro für unter 40€  ... Sowas kann evtl.schief gehen   Das riecht doch nach Beschiss 

PS: Hab so einen bei ebay mal gemeldet und weg war er.


----------



## Kondar (4. Dezember 2014)

toxic27 schrieb:


> roflmao ... ne Pro für unter 40€  ... Sowas kann evtl.schief gehen   Das riecht doch nach Beschiss
> 
> PS: Hab so einen bei ebay mal gemeldet und weg war er.



Zu XP Zeiten war das schlimm aber hier steht :


Online oder telefonisch aktivierbar - Vollversion (Nicht     Hardwareabhängig)
Sie erhalten den Keys sowie eine Rechnung auf Ihren     Namen
Der Lizenzschlüssel kann für eine Neuinstalltion auf einem     beliebigen PC oder für eine bereits installierte Version verwendet     werden

Hört sich also gut an.
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit so was (=> für WIndows 8(.1) )?


----------



## dsdenni (4. Dezember 2014)

toxic27 schrieb:


> roflmao ... ne Pro für unter 40€  ... Sowas kann evtl.schief gehen   Das riecht doch nach Beschiss
> 
> PS: Hab so einen bei ebay mal gemeldet und weg war er.


Ne 8er Pro Upgrade Version hab ich für 45€ bei Mindfactory bekommen. Und die sind Microsoft Partner


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Dezember 2014)

Gut das MS dies macht, schon alleine deswegen weil weniger Verseuchte Rechner im Umlauf sind.
MS hat natürlich das recht dies zu tun, sie sind der Eigner der Lizenzen, MS bietet günstigere Lizenzen aus eigener Initiative an was sie ja nicht müssen, das man als Normalbürger solche billigen Lizenzen bekommt ist natürlich nicht Fair.



Kondar schrieb:


> Online oder telefonisch aktivierbar - Vollversion (Nicht     Hardwareabhängig)


 Ich traue mich wetten, das dies NUR Telefonisch funktioniert, bei einer Onlineaktivierung wird MS sicher meckern, was dies bedeutet kannst du dir ausmalen.


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2014)

ΔΣΛ;7008253 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das MS dies macht, schon alleine deswegen weil weniger Verseuchte Rechner im Umlauf sind.


Es werden eher mehr Verseuchte Rechner am Netz sein, da es für nicht aktivierte Win7 keine Updates gibt. Weiter arbeiten kann man ja ganz normal, nur das man dann einen schwarzen Desktop hat und beim Anmelden eine Meldung kommt mit "gefälsche Windowsversion usw." obwohl sich ja an der eigentlich Installation (von orginaler DVD) nichts verändert hat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Dezember 2014)

> Es werden eher mehr Verseuchte Rechner am Netz sein


Sorry, aber das ist  Raubkopiererlogik, was auch nur diese Personen so machen.


----------



## ludscha (5. Dezember 2014)

> Ich traue mich wetten, das dies NUR Telefonisch funktioniert,



Und nur mit nem Festnetzanschluss möglich, nix mit Smarty


----------



## Memphys (6. Dezember 2014)

toxic27 schrieb:


> roflmao ... ne Pro für unter 40€  ... Sowas kann evtl.schief gehen   Das riecht doch nach Beschiss
> 
> PS: Hab so einen bei ebay mal gemeldet und weg war er.



Hab letztens 3 Stück für je 38€ inklusive Versand bestellt, natürlich mit Lizenzsticker... Funktionieren allesamt super, nix Telefonaktivierung


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Dezember 2014)

Arino schrieb:


> Bei Windows XP hat man das früher Teilweise praktiziert. Microsoft hats gedultet, damit der Marktanteil einfach größer bleibt
> Wer aber heut zu Tage immernoch kein Geld für eine legale Windows Verison hat, der hats auch nicht anders verdient bei den Schleuderpreisen. Und bei Office gibts auch die Open Source Alternative..



Und die OpenSource-Alternative ist *******. 



ludscha schrieb:


> Und nur mit nem Festnetzanschluss möglich, nix mit Smarty



Rufnummernunterdrückung kurz einschalten, dass ist das kein Thema mehr. 

Finde den Schritt von Microsoft vollkommen in Ordnung und auch gerechtfertigt. Das ist deren Arbeit die da drin steckt, also soll die auch richtig lizensiert und bezahlt werden. Entsprechenden Opfern sollte man aber auch mit einer Grundnennung und einer günstigen Lizensierungsoption entgegen kommen.


----------



## dgcss (6. Dezember 2014)

toxic27 schrieb:


> roflmao ... ne Pro für unter 40€  ... Sowas kann evtl.schief gehen   Das riecht doch nach Beschiss
> 
> PS: Hab so einen bei ebay mal gemeldet und weg war er.



Hatte tatsächlich mal ne Win Vista und später eine Win7 je Ultimate 32+64 als CD Version gekauft. hatte mich jeweils knapp 40 € gekostet.. Waren Original zu und keine Raubkopie. die war in dieser Eckigen Spezial Box mit der Ovalen ecke wie MS sie auch anbietet Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate DVD 32/64Bit bei uns für 349,00 EUR kaufen. Auch die CDs sind Original MS CDs gewesen... keine Billig beklebten/bedruckten CDs wie bei PC Fritz. Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein ... bei mir gings ja auch

Manchmal muss man auch einfach nur glück haben das ein anbieter eine Ware zum falschen Preis anbietet  Meine Graka war zb bei erscheinen auch für 1 tag zum falschen preis angeboten worden...... dadurch habe ich mir auch für diese version fast 120€ erspart  Glück ist halt bei den Doofen ......ähm wart mal


----------



## Ralf345 (8. Dezember 2014)

ludscha schrieb:


> Und nur mit nem Festnetzanschluss möglich, nix mit Smarty





Warum nur Festnetz?


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Dezember 2014)

Für Festnetzanschluss ist dieser Anruf kostenlos und wird von  Microsoft bezahlt. Ruft man mit dem Mobiltelefon an, gilt das leider  nicht, da die Kosten vom Netzbetreiber abhängig sind und sicher  höher ausfallen. 
Deshalb lehnt Microsoft solche Anrufe aus dem Mobilfunknetz  ab. 
Einfach die Rufnummer Unterdrückung (Inkognito) anschalten, dann sollte es aus dem Mobielnetz auch klappen.


----------



## Dennisth (8. Dezember 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> Hab letztens 3 Stück für je 38€ inklusive Versand bestellt, natürlich mit Lizenzsticker... Funktionieren allesamt super, nix Telefonaktivierung



Wenn es die Office 2013 Professional Plus Software ist, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Kauf eines Volumen-Keys welcher aus einer Firma gestohlen wurde.  




dgcss schrieb:


> Hatte tatsächlich mal ne Win Vista und später eine Win7 je Ultimate 32+64 als CD Version gekauft. hatte mich jeweils knapp 40 € gekostet.. Waren Original zu und keine Raubkopie. die war in dieser Eckigen Spezial Box mit der Ovalen ecke wie MS sie auch anbietet Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate DVD 32/64Bit bei uns für 349,00 EUR kaufen. Auch die CDs sind Original MS CDs gewesen... keine Billig beklebten/bedruckten CDs wie bei PC Fritz. Warum sollte das nicht möglich sein ... bei mir gings ja auch



Ich wusste gar nicht, dass MS neuerdings Windows 7 auf CD!! ausliefert. 

Bei der Ultimate Version ist das ja noch möglich, da die Keys keine Regionale Beschränkung haben bzw. man ein Sprachpaket installieren kann. Sprich in Afrika kaufen und hier mit der deutschen ISO installieren. 
Jedoch sind sehr viele Keys einfach nur Volumen-Keys welche halt gestohlen wurden oder auf der DVD ist direkt ein Loader mit drauf welcher ein illegales Windows installiert. 

Wenn MS wirklich will, dann könnten die sehr schnell alle illegalen Versionen sperren. Aber wollen die nicht, denn Marktmacht ist alles.


----------



## Ralf345 (8. Dezember 2014)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> Für Festnetzanschluss ist dieser Anruf kostenlos und wird von  Microsoft bezahlt. Ruft man mit dem Mobiltelefon an, gilt das leider  nicht, da die Kosten vom Netzbetreiber abhängig sind und sicher  höher ausfallen.
> Deshalb lehnt Microsoft solche Anrufe aus dem Mobilfunknetz  ab.
> Einfach die Rufnummer Unterdrückung (Inkognito) anschalten, dann sollte es aus dem Mobielnetz auch klappen.




Meine Windows 7 Aktivierung mit dem Handy hat bis jetzt immer ohne Unterdrückung geklappt.


----------



## Dgx (28. Dezember 2014)

Damit trifft Microsoft mal wieder die falschen.


----------

